# AMD Ryzen problemi di compilazione(segfaults)

## dylanmc

[Moderator note: split from [risolto]problema compilazione mesa -17.2.8 at the request of fedeliallalinea. -Hu]

```
ibtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965 -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/ -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/mapi -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/mesa/ -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gtest/include -I../../../../../src/compiler/glsl -I../../../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/compiler/nir -I../../../../../src/intel -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/intel -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include/drm-uapi -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/libdrm -msse2 -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965/gen8_depth_state.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gen8_depth_state.o

make[7]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965'

make[6]: *** [Makefile:900: all] Error 2

make[6]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965'

make[5]: *** [Makefile:777: all-recursive] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [Makefile:3029: all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src/mesa'

make[3]: *** [Makefile:1882: all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src/mesa'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:855: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:646: all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86/src'

make: *** [Makefile:652: all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-17.2.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mesa-17.2.8::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mesa-17.2.8::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-17.2.8:20180217-174058.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (media-libs/mesa-17.2.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-17.2.8:20180217-174058.log'

 * 

```

Anche io non c'è verso di aggiornare mesa :/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare tutto il build.log con wgetpaste? Il pezzo di output che hai postato non contiene l'errore

----------

## dylanmc

https://gist.github.com/2d180f104df523c1c3ea0d80ec4ef30b

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che non ti ha preso tutto il build.log. Se non riesci a postarlo tutto cerca ne build.log la parola chiave 'error:' e posta qualche riga sopra e sotto questa

----------

## dylanmc

```
cat /var/log/portage/media-libs:mesa-17.2.8:20180218-092207.log |grep error

```

```
libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util/u_texture.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o util/.libs/u_texture.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util/u_tile.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o util/.libs/u_tile.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util/u_threaded_context.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o util/.libs/u_threaded_context.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util/u_upload_mgr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o util/.libs/u_upload_mgr.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util/u_vbuf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o util/.libs/u_vbuf.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/nir/tgsi_to_nir.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o nir/.libs/tgsi_to_nir.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/renderonly/renderonly.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o renderonly/.libs/renderonly.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"Mesa\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"mesa\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"17.2.8\" "-DPACKAGE_STRING=\"Mesa 17.2.8\"" "-DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa\"" -DPACKAGE_URL=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"mesa\" -DVERSION=\"17.2.8\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DLT_OBJDIR=\".libs/\" -DYYTEXT_POINTER=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -DHAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FLATTEN=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_RETURNS_NONNULL=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -DHAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_ALIAS=1 -DMAJOR_IN_SYSMACROS=1 -DHAVE_DLADDR=1 -DHAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/loader -I../../../src/compiler/nir -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/util -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/include -I/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D_GNU_SOURCE -DUSE_SSE41 -DUSE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -DNDEBUG -DTEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_XLOCALE_H -DHAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -DHAVE_STRTOF -DHAVE_MKOSTEMP -DHAVE_STRTOD_L -DHAVE_DLOPEN -DHAVE_DL_ITERATE_PHDR -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DHAVE_LIBDRM -DGLX_USE_DRM -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_USE_TLS -DHAVE_X11_PLATFORM -DHAVE_SURFACELESS_PLATFORM -DHAVE_WAYLAND_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRM_PLATFORM -DHAVE_DRI3 -DENABLE_SHADER_CACHE -DHAVE_MINCORE -DHAVE_LLVM=0x0500 -DMESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -fvisibility=hidden -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=vla -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/lib64/llvm/5/include -DLLVM_BUILD_GLOBAL_ISEL -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -O2 -march=znver1 -Wall -std=c99 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/gallium/auxiliary/gallivm/lp_bld_arit.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o gallivm/.libs/lp_bld_arit.o

```

Di solito riesco a capire da solo dov'è l'errore, stavolta no.. a me fa venire il dubbio che sia la flag march del ryzen

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua non vedo niente di strano, dovresti provare a postare tutto il build.log in qualche modo. Non hai google drive o dropbox (o simili) dove caricarlo e poi condividere il link?

----------

## dylanmc

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QeUZaCfLXlvv79-4Y3QlTSbmTG5zsjE4

Adesso lo sto compilando con -j6 invece che -j13, e con march native.

Questo è il log, la cosa divertente è che non sembra mai uguale, quindi c'è qualcosa che non va  :Very Happy: 

Leggo molte volte gallium, ma prima di togliere la flag vorrei vedere

edit: adesso si è bloccato in modo ancora differente

```

ll -fno-math-errno -fno-trapping-math -c /var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8/src/intel/compiler/brw_schedule_instructions.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o compiler/.libs/compiler_libintel_compiler_la-brw_schedule_instructions.o

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/src/intel'

make[3]: *** [Makefile:2065: all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/src/intel'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:855: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:646: all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/portage/media-libs/mesa-17.2.8/work/mesa-17.2.8-abi_x86_64.amd64/src'

make: *** [Makefile:652: all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-17.2.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per vedere se si blocca sempre in modo differente disabilita la compilazione parallela (MAKEOPTS="-j1").

Se continua a dare errori differenti inizierei a fare un check sull'hardware soprattutto la ram.

Come dici tut puoi provare a mettere -march=native per vedere se con quello risolvi.

E' l'unico pacchetto dove hai problemi?

----------

## dylanmc

Provato già makeopts -j1, fallisce.

Anche con native, stessa cosa.

E' l'unico pacchetto che fallisce, per verità ne erano falliti anche altri ma passando a -j6 avevo risolto qualcosa.

Per me è il ryzen, che ha qualche problema di gioventù.

Adesso provo a togliere gallium, che mi pare la flag dove fallisce più spesso, ma ho paura che sia una cosa che serve.

O magari smaschero la versione successiva, magari risolve.

Ma mesa è un pò che mi da problemi, ma on n ricordo se dal ryzen in avanti ma credo di si

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Effettivamente riguardando meglio il log vedo

```
make[4]: *** [Makefile:2204: util/u_transfer.lo] Segmentation fault
```

vedi se qua trovi un workaround

EDIT: ho chiesto ai moderatori di splittare il thread perche' il tuo problema e' differente

----------

## dylanmc

Ho guardato, provato qualche suggerimento ma mesa fallisce inesorabilmente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato anche i suggerimenti che trovi al seguente link https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen#Troubleshooting

----------

## dylanmc

grazie mille, ho risolto con i tips per zyzen: 

```
Some users have reported that disabling ASLR resolves the segfault issues. This can be done at runtime by issuing echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space and to make it permanent

/etc/sysctl.confDisabling ASLR

kernel.randomize_va_space = 0

```

Ho compilato senza problemi con -j13 e march znver1  :Smile: 

E dire che quella pagina l'avevo guardata bene prima di ricompilare tutto per il ryzen, ma l'avevo scordata!

Grazie

Se non ho capito male sarebbe una protezione questa cosa, mi conviene tenerla disabilitata perchè tanto nessuno mi attaccherebbe ?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> Se non ho capito male sarebbe una protezione questa cosa, mi conviene tenerla disabilitata perchè tanto nessuno mi attaccherebbe ? 

 

Ti conviene tenerla disabilitata se no non riesci a compilare alcuni pacchetti. Spero che con qualche aggiornamento del microcode (o qualche aggiornamento dei BIOS) la cosa si risolva

----------

## dylanmc

Per ora farò così.

Ma l'unico pacchetto che saltava era questo.

Il bios vedo che è aggiornato molto spesso, il microcode non so

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> Il bios vedo che è aggiornato molto spesso, il microcode non so

 

Il microcode serve solo se non ci sono piu' aggiornamenti del BIOS, di solito con gli aggiornamenti bios hai anche quelli per il processore

----------

## xdarma

 *dylanmc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' l'unico pacchetto che fallisce, per verità ne erano falliti anche altri ma passando a -j6 avevo risolto qualcosa.
> 
> Per me è il ryzen, che ha qualche problema di gioventù.
> ...

 

Controlla la settimana di produzione del tuo processore, se è antecedente alla settimana 25 ti conviene chiedere l'RMA gratuito.

Se non lo avevi già visto:

New Ryzen Is Running Solid Under Linux, No Compiler Segmentation Fault Issue

Ho letto di un italiano che ha ottenuto la sostituzione senza problemi poco più di un mese fa.

----------

## dylanmc

Ho dato un'occhiata, dovrei smontare la ventola per capire la data di produzione... 

Certo sarebbe una discreta seccatura

----------

## dylanmc

In teoria c'è un metodo alternativo per verificare, e seppur con discrepanze pare che il mio sia stato prodotto il 2017-10-27 quindi molto dopo la famigerata 25 settimana.

Resta che disabilitando ASLR pare funzionare correttamente anche nel pacchetto incriminato.

----------

